# Fox Valley Racing Pigeon Club?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I can't find any contact info for this club and would really like to attend a meeting.

Anyone on here a member or can put me in contact with someone who can?


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

blacksheep said:


> I can't find any contact info for this club and would really like to attend a meeting.
> 
> Anyone on here a member or can put me in contact with someone who can?


http://www.pigeon.org/findaclub.php


----------

